# Morocco - NO breakdown cover from Comfort



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

We are travelling through Morocco at the moment. We had the misfortune to break down recently; failed breaks on a mountain pass. We were not unduly worried at we have Comfort Horizon Advantage Policy with Comfort Insurance and from the documentation we had received from them thought we were covered for breakdown. After 2 hours of waiting and spending over £60 in mobile phone calls to both them and the RAC it seems we are not.

With our Green Card we received a list of telephone numbers headed European Breakdown Policy Section. It has an access code for Morocco with an asterix beside it. In the footnotes it says * Breakdown cover will only apply if you have been issued with an International Motor Insurance Card (Green Card).

The policy booklet says (we had 2 hours to read this very carefully!) “The service covers……….and is available throughout Continental Europe (West of the Urals), Mediterranean islands, Turkey and the Republic of Ireland…….”

However it also says “RAC do not currently operate in Israel and Iceland. In these countries you are advised to pay for the services yourself. On your return to the UK you should initiate a claim for the costs to be reimbursed……” I wasn’t aware that either Israel or Iceland were in Europe!

I am awaiting a reply from Comfort on clarification in writing as to exactly which countries are covered for breakdown insurance.

We did eventually get down from the mountain, after the brakes cooling for 2 hours and using 2nd gear; we had the brake fluid replaced by a garage in Marrakech the next day.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Clarification is desperately needed. Insurance companies hate to part with money. I do find that in any where except uk vehicle maintenance and repairs is better,especially in the third world,make do and mend rules.
I had a Landrover leaf spring made overnight in Egypt God knows from what,probably an old railway line,didn't hear of any derailments!!

" I wasn’t aware that either Israel or Iceland were in Europe! "
For the purposes of The Eurovision song Contest Israel is in Europe!!


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We travelled to Morocco with Comfort Insurance plus breakdown. We were told to extend the territorial limits with a green card which would automatically then cover us for breakdown. This cost £17.00 administration fee. RAC do not operate in Morocco and local breakdown would have had to have been used (but through the RAC control centre). Luckily we did not have to use it.

Keith


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi just to update this posting

We are looking to go to Morocco and are currently insured with Comfort, but our renewal is due before we leave. I have rung Comfort several times about whether we are covered with breakdown in Morocco, the answer always came back yes, but after reading this stream of postings I have got back to them again.

My husband spoke to Ben, who is somewhat, unhelpful, sarcastic and a little slippery in his opinion. Who says you are covered but what do you want to go to Morocco for, after a lengthy conversation, the cover really is a sort it out yourselves and claim back afterwards, with proper receipts of course. So little or no support whilst in Morocco, but obvious some costs claimed back. We think really that the breakdown cover we would want is someone to sort out the problem and support us. The only plus is you would get some money back when you return.

There policy is £150 more expensive than Safeguard for the equivalent cover except breakdown cover in Morocco. Comfort wont budge on price.

What would you do.

Pat


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The policy booklet says (we had 2 hours to read this very carefully!) "The service covers……….and is available throughout Continental Europe (West of the Urals), Mediterranean islands, Turkey and the Republic of Ireland……."
> 
> However it also says "RAC do not currently operate in Israel and Iceland. In these countries you are advised to pay for the services yourself. On your return to the UK you should initiate a claim for the costs to be reimbursed……" I wasn't aware that either Israel or Iceland were in Europe!


Just for clarification - Is Morocco considered part of Europe for insurance purposes?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PATSY4 said:


> What would you do.
> Pat


I'd certainly get anything said in writing. Write a letter asking your questions directly and accept nothing less than an unambiguous answer.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly, it just makes you not want to use them. But if we do I will ensure that we have it in writing.

Have done that in the past when have had conflicting answers.

Pat


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ask Ray (DeTourer) by sending a PM - he operates from Morocco and is probably more experienced than anyone else on the forum.

Dougie.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Dougie
I may get the chance to meet up with Ray soon.

He is lucky as he as a unimog to help his clients with, unfortunately couldnt fit on his tour fully booked.

I hope and think that you can get help. We will take Spares with us. We will be insured which is the most important thing.

Pat


----------

